# HEATER Does not Work? **PICS**



## taimysho0 (Dec 4, 2011)

i have 93 sentra 1.6, and when i turn on the heater, or defroster i dont hear any "blowing" sounds, its just quiet. eventually i can feel the warm air from the vents if i continue driving but it doesnt "blow" no matter what level i put it on (1,2,3,4)

i took out the middle console piece to see if something was detached, and there is a cable that was connected to nothing. this cable is connected to a lever to open up the vents in the middle console piece. Where do I connect the end of this cable to? i cant seem to find anything to connect it to, to open the vents? thanks


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

The heater motor, aka blower motor, is not working.
Check the obvious stuff first, fuses electrical connectors, etc.
If all that checks out,jump the bower motor directly to the battery
for a few seconds to see if it turns. If it does, you have a bad switch.
If it does not , you have a bad blower motor.
Question two: the cable looks like a ground wire. The wire ring on the end 
probably has a screw to ground.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

dreamteam said:


> Question two: the cable looks like a ground wire. The wire ring on the end probably has a screw to ground.


It's not a ground cable. The end of the cable hooks up to an "arm" that runs a vent door.


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Good call, Judge. Can you post a pic?
BTW what part of nodak are you in?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

The dry part


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

jdg said:


> The dry part


I'm on the other side. Aint it fun when people ask you why you drive that crap,
and then when their domestic quits they want a ride!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

No, because it always boils down to maintenance...and maybe having a brain cell or two in working condition...
The best, most expensive, tightest tolerance, hand-built, thrice inspected import will die a horrible death if the oil isn't changed.
The worst domestic ever produced (Dodge K car perhaps???) will last forever with a bit of preventive mx...


----------



## taimysho0 (Dec 4, 2011)

hello, yes, i also thought it was a ground wire initially, but when you roll over the vent opener ont he console, the cable stretches out. can you tell me where this "arm" it is connected to is located? im having trouble locating it.

also, im not too familiar with cars, can you point out specifically where the location of the heater "blower"? thanks


----------



## taimysho0 (Dec 4, 2011)

and yes all the fuses checked out ok, and it doesnt matter if i turn on the heater or the cool, i dont hear anything turn on, no matter at what level of blowing, also the defroster has the same issue..just mentioning it, because im nto sure the heater blower controls all of this, maybe it could be another part that controls all blowing? cooling/heating


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Pull the blower motor out and hook it up to the battery directly with a couple chunks of wire. Might spark a bit, but won't hurt anything, just keep your hands clear of the "cage".
If it doesn't run, well there ya go. If it does run, check the blower resistor box. Not 100% sure about your vehicle, but I think it's on the passenger side firewall on the inside, roughly behind the glove box, kinda buried up in there.


----------



## taimysho0 (Dec 4, 2011)

sorry, but do you have a picture of what the blower motor looks like? is it something pretty big or small? theres a bunch of thick wires and such behind the console so its a little hard to pinpoint where this is. Also any ideas on where i should attach the cable to open the vents? thanks


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

taimysho0 said:


> sorry, but do you have a picture of what the blower motor looks like? is it something pretty big or small? theres a bunch of thick wires and such behind the console so its a little hard to pinpoint where this is. Also any ideas on where i should attach the cable to open the vents? thanks


Watch this:

Google

93 sentra blower motor

Click on images

Look at the first result

'nuff said...

Amazing ain't it?


----------



## taimysho0 (Dec 4, 2011)

^ thanks for the tip, probably would have been quicker to post a link rather than type all that out


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

taimysho0 said:


> ^ thanks for the tip, probably would have been quicker to post a link rather than type all that out


Might've been quicker.
BUT...
Now you know that Google or searching in general is a good start for almost anything.
Or you can keep playing silly games and asking the same question that's been asked a hundred times by a hundred people in a hundred different ways. 'cause most likely, after you get this problem (and others) solved, you won't be back ever again...or at least not until your next malfunction.


----------



## provost (Oct 19, 2011)

I had the same problem with my sentra. Popped a new bow motor in and, vala! Worked.


----------

